# Gisele Bundchen : Before and After



## Savvy_lover (Jul 21, 2007)

sorry its supposed to be photoshopped which one do u like better !


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 21, 2007)

That's either photoshooped, two different models or both.

She still has her same features if you check out the fashion forum on her latest pics.

I would so mate with her.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jul 21, 2007)

looks photoshopped


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 21, 2007)

That looks like two different women! LOL


----------



## Lia (Jul 21, 2007)

Those pics are too much photoshopped to actually be a fair comparison. But the bottom line is: she got older = of course she doesn't have the exact same face as she did when she was 18 (she's 26 now). Plus, she changed her hair a lot of times , due to work or even because she wanted to do it; and those 2 pics are in different angles and poises, that means a lot when making a comparison;


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif looks photoshopped ditto


----------



## Kathy (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That looks like two different women! LOL I agree!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 21, 2007)

They're both her...but the photoshop is so intense that they both look like paintings! lol.

The first pic looks a million times hotter. I don't think she looks good at all in the second.


----------



## Lia (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah i think that in the 2nd pic there's the difference of the eyemakeup - plus she's smiling and with a straight hair


----------



## ivette (Jul 21, 2007)

mm i'm not sure


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 21, 2007)

She almost looks like a man in the 2nd pic because of the photoshop bringing out her jaw line and face shape. She looks good in the 1st pic.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

I can't tell, they are far too photoshopped to be relevant.


----------

